
A Book About: How These Things Work - pcr910303
http://reasonablypolymorphic.com/book/preface.html
======
gryfft
I'm enjoying this greatly, occasional typos aside. I'm pretty certain there is
a typo in the `where` block in the definition of `Hold`:

    
    
      bind ma f = (composeK (always m) f) Unit
    

should, I believe read

    
    
      bind ma f = (composeK (always ma) f) Unit
    

If this is not the case I'm extremely confused. (The typo was repeated (it
appears in "Revisiting State" and "Kleisli Tools") which led me to reread
three chapters to make sure I was understanding-- if I'm wrong then I don't
actually understand what `m` and `ma` refer to in this context.)

